# How Are You Slanted?



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

What orientation of bevel is your table saw? My guess about the ratio will between 70% to 80% will be left tilt to 20% to 30% right tilt here in the USA, but in the rest of the world namely Europe it is about the opposite I believe. I have table saws in both configurations and find both useful and like both for certain operations - I use my LT most though but only because it is a PM66 and my best saw in 10".

The PM66 was available only in LT I believe for the entire 40 years it was made (I stand to be corrected), and the Delta Unisaw was only available in RT until they finally realized in the 1980s that the PM66 was kicking their ass in sales so they came out with a LT version of their flagship saw also.

Also make any comments you wish regarding the tilt of table saws, and what you had for breakfast. I had 2 scrambled eggs with havartii cheese and medium pepper sauce, grits with butter and pepper, toast with orange marmalade, 4 strips of bacon, and half a pear.

I'm getting hungry again now though . . . . .


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 9, 2015)

I've never had a saw that was anything but Left tilt. Am I missing out on something wonderful here?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've never had a saw that was anything but Left tilt. Am I missing out on something wonderful here?



I cannot answer your question until you answer all the questions. Did you skip breakfast this a.m.?


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I cannot answer your question until you answer all the questions. Did you skip breakfast this a.m.?



Very well, 2 cups of Coffee and my breakfast sandwich with a hard egg, sausage patty, and cheese on Texas Toast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Nov 9, 2015)

Left tilt saw for me, prefer it because that is what I am used to now. It's a Jet cabinet saw with the long rails (52"?). Don't see me ever replacing it unless something bad happens to the motor.

Breakfast: chocolate/peanut butter protein bar and large cup of water.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine tilts to the left...
not a fan of grits either....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 9, 2015)

Left tilt. No breakfast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Very well, 2 cups of Coffee and my breakfast sandwich with a hard egg, sausage patty, and cheese on Texas Toast.



Very well then.



Schroedc said:


> Am I missing out on something wonderful here?



Not really.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Mine tilts to the left...
> not a fan of grits either....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2015)

I saw a shooting star last night

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 9, 2015)

When asked at a diner (because restaurants don't serve grits ) if I'd like any grits, I typically say, "yes, I'll have three".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2015)

Right - because- it was floor model of company going out of biz. No clue as to advantage or disadvantage. It works. 3 slices bacon -waffles- and that wonderful Vermont maple syrup....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I saw a shooting star last night



Thems just the stars from your wife whacking you with the skillet again Tony....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kweinert (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine tilts to the left. So does my saw.

Homemade bread w/butter, coffee, corn chex.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Well with only 6 votes cast we're at 80% left 20% right - so far. And lots of good eats.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

No that ain't right correct I voted both - what's the % ratio of 6 to 1 .... 85% thereabouts?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Well with only 6 votes cast we're at 80% left 20% right - so far. And lots of good eats.


Man at all the Hillary supporters


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Man at all the Hillary supporters



I heard she doesn't really like men and that men don't generally support her so I don't know, man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Right ....



Mike we need your vote in the poll.


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Nov 9, 2015)

Mine tilts the right way, toward the left. 
Meat lovers frittata in the Turtle Cafe in Westbrook Ct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 9, 2015)

all the saws i've ever used were left tilt. (uni, PM 66, crapsman, ect.) As far as them grits, i guess some one needs to eat that crap. O as far as my breakfast the same thing i have every day. Coca Cola, and a BC, for the last 20 years.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 9, 2015)

Not sure which way mine tilts. 3 cups of coffee.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Coca Cola, and a BC, for the last 20 years.



 

Well hey man if it will enable me turn like you I will start on that diet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 9, 2015)

Tilt: Not sure I remember. It has been years since it was used except to hold turning stuff.



steve bellinger said:


> As far as them grits, i guess some one needs to eat that crap.
> .



Grits? I like 'em. I like grits. I like grits with grits. I like grits with butter. I like grits with cheese (fish fry).
I like grits with scrambled eggs mixed in. I like grits with bacon mixed in. I like shrimp & grits. I like grits with venison sausage. I like grits with any sausage.
I like refried grits (think apple tart shape). I like refried grits with egg in the middle. I like refried grits with sausage in the middle. I like refried grits with most anything in the middle ( except that slimy nasty cream of wheat that folks that don't eat grits eat).

Eat grits and you won't need that BC powder. No dang wonder you wake up with a headache for 20 years. EAT MORE GRITS

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Not sure which way mine tilts. 3 cups of coffee.



Whichever way the top of the blade tilts toward when you're standing in the operator's position. We need to know. Hire an investigator if you have to.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2015)

Left tilt saw. 2 cups of coffee, a banana and a yogurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey Marc @ripjack13 here's a good poll question for your QOTW.

Do you "dress it" to the same side, or to the opposite side of your TS tilt?



Okay maybe that is not a good question after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 9, 2015)

Mines a right tit and I had a sausage sandwich made from home made pan sausage!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Mines a right tit and I had a sausage sandwich made from home made pan sausage!



I ain't sayin' shite. 

(PS please vote in the poll)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

So far this is starting to line up like I thought it would even with such a small sampling.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Left tilt saw. 2 cups of coffee, a banana and a yogurt.



Don't forget to vote!


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 9, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> ( except that slimy nasty cream of wheat that folks that don't eat grits eat).
> 
> Eat grits and you won't need that BC powder. No dang wonder you wake up with a headache for 20 years. EAT MORE GRITS


 You mean that sweet and creamy cream of wheat. that yummy stuff that's the breakfast of champions. Headache what's that? Now them body aches are a different story.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

COW aka Farina aka Hot Slime makes great glue once it cures.


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2015)

Left tilt on my saw. Haven't had a chance to use a right tilt, so I can't say which one I'd prefer.

Breakfast, courtesy of the friends we were visiting and who had put us up for the night: bacon cooked on the charcoal grill, sausage links, scrambled eggs with cheese, toast, a small glass of orange juice, and 2 cups of coffee. Even better than the breakfast (and the big Sunday dinner they made yesterday) was getting to spend the day and night visiting with good friends that we hadn't seen in four years, when they came to my wedding.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2015)

Right tilt, never had a left tilt. I have run into situations where I thought a left tilt would have been handy. I had a glass of sweet tea and a handful of dried mangos on the run at work. Y'all people that like grits don't know what you're missing!!!!! Tony

I can't get a video to embed (I'm stoopid and on a Kindle), for anyone interested there is a song called G.R.I.T.S. by Brantley Gilbert. You should check it out. TA


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 9, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> You mean that sweet and creamy cream of wheat. that yummy stuff that's the breakfast of champions. Headache what's that? Now them body aches are a different story.



Yep, I mean that creamy cream of wheat that yanks enjoy sooooooooooooooo much. I guess it is the breakfast of champions? Bruce?
Can't say not. Never tried it. Saw it once while in NH or ME.
But hey, wheat was available to yanks but rotted in the field in the south; corn was raised and great in the south so that is what was grown. What was grown was what you ate for the 99%. Specifically "hominy" is (corn soaked kernels until it puffs up sorta like popcorn dried and then ground). Hence hominy grits.

Don't know but grits may solve aches and pains also.

http://www.bcpowder.com/


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Tony

For you yanks and others with hearing difficulty with new songs... here are the lyrics.






For others with good eye sight and hearing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 10, 2015)

Right -- it's all I've owned. Haven't had breakfast yet, but I do like grits. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've never had a saw that was anything but Left tilt. Am I missing out on something wonderful here?



Colin here's a pretty good article on it. 

"The Myth of the Left Tilt Saw"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Colin here's a pretty good article on it.
> 
> "The Myth of the Left Tilt Saw"



Interesting, It seems most ease of use features are favorable on a left tilt saw but accuracy and beveling on a right tilt might just be more important than all those others. But then again, it could all just be marketing and of course that article is Canadian.....  Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> and of course that article is Canadian.....



Like I was saying, USA is the only country where left tilt is dominant, and most Europeans (including Canada) don't like them.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2015)

13 lefts and 4 rights (not counting my right tilt secondary saw) which works out to about 70% to 30%. Right in there where I figured. Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 15, 2015)

I am not going to vote as I have one of each, kind of like my wife and I on election day, if we both stay home the it amounts to the same thing. My Delta cabinet shop saw is Right Bosh contractors saw is left, I find them both useful. 2 coffees one fried egg with melted cheese in a onion bagel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> kind of like my wife and I on election day, if we both stay home the it amounts to the same thing.



My wife and I discussed this very thing last week (and not the first time either) when someone had sent her a Trump clip via her FB account. She asked me if we should vote this time. I said no. She said we should. My cackles got up right before she said . . . 

_You write me in and I will write you in._

I agreed, but I lied to her which I don't like to do. I am going to write her in. Women would make much better societal administrators than men. With some notable exceptions of course.


----------



## frankp (Nov 16, 2015)

Dress right, tilt left. I love grits but can't get good grits north of TN, in my opinion and even here in VA it's rare to get good grits, especially Northern VA where I live. Oatmeal, fruit, and pop tarts for me this morning, with warm water and some granola bars later. 

I like Cream of Wheat too, though so I must be nuts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

